# Hello from Salt Lake City! Hope you can help...



## JustRaina (Sep 11, 2011)

Greetings and Salutations!

My Name's Raina and I live in (tho am not native to ) Salt Lake City, Utah.

I have recently found myself a little consumed with the idea of getting some mice again, I have been rodent free for a few years now and a the end of my desk is just begging for a tank with a small colony of pretty girls. I've had mice before, and rats, and cavies, and when I was younger the traditional hamster I'm sure everyone had. Mean little golden brute. 

The problem lies in the fact that while I have no intention of getting into showing or even breeding at this point, I would like some good quality, healthy, well tempered, large mice. This means I need a breeder, not a pet store. I have to tell you I'm getting a bit uncomfortably envious of you Brits....from what I can find you have quite a bit easier time finding these on that side of the Atlantic.

Finding someone who breeds to show in this neck of the woods is nearly impossible....or who even breeds good quality fancy mice...or bad quality fancy mice...who am I kidding, who breeds anything other than feeders.

Rawr I say. 

So I'm hoping someone on the forum here might have a lead on anyone anywhere nearby, or vaguely nearby...or even not ridiculously far away...who might have my mice.



It's good meeting you all. I'm enjoying the forum immensely and I'm sure you'll be hearing from me again.

-Raina


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

California has breeders and I know of one in Kansas.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Howdy and welcome! I'm in Cali but I only have pet store mice.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah....you're kinda stuck in the middle of no man's land as far as mice go...lol Sorry! There are quite a few breeders on the east coast, and the west coast...but not too much in the middle of the country anymore! You could look into have mice shipped at some point if you are willing to spend the money...it costs ~$200 for shipping from airport to airport.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## JustRaina (Sep 11, 2011)

*nods* Totally aside from the money issue, shipping just seems like alot of undue stress for the mice.

I might just end up looking and breeders in the NW and then pick up some girls when I am in Portland again. Or con a friend who's coming to visit to bring them along.

I was hoping there might be someone nearby but banning that I suppose I'll have to live without instant gratification and do a little extra planning 

Does anyone have recommendations for breeders in Oregon/Washington?

-Raina


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

While I personally don't know any of these folks, I did a quick search, and found a few in that area: 
http://hemlockstud.webs.com/index.html (member here)
http://zoocrewmice.webs.com/index.html (haven't seen around lately, but mousery database shows still breeding tons of varieties)
http://nmmousery.webs.com/ (website looks a little out-of-date, may not be mousing?)


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Shipping isn't really THAT stressful to the mice...they go in a dark, quiet, space for a day with food and a source of moisture, not a particularly stressful situation for animals like dark, quiet spaces...I've had hairless mice shipped (which actually took 2 days) and rats shipped and everyone arrived none the worse for wear. It is expensive, but I don't think its really that stressful for them. I think its probably more stressful for them to be transported by car honestly.


----------

